# [Xorg] no screens found

## calif

Witam.

Zainstalowałem Xorg'a i jest problem z konfiguracją.

Pokazuje się "No devices to configure. Configuration failed."

Emerge --info:

```
http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404853/
```

xorg.0.log:

```
http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404855/
```

.config:

```
http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404857/
```

Co mam zrobic?

----------

## Jacekalex

Najpierw wytłumaczyć obywatelowi widzianemu w lustrze, że link do strony www nie jest kodem programu, ani cytatem, i nie umieszcza się go w znacznikach CODE czy QUOTE, tylko w znacznikach URL,

umożliwiających otwarcie linka po kliknięciu.

I zajrzeć do dokumentacji Xorga w Gentoo, gdzie jest wszystko gruntownie opisane:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

Jedyny wyjątek z dokumentacji polega na tym, że kiedyś się instalowało xorg-x11, a obecnie instaluje się  xorg-server i xorg-drivers.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Jun 12, 2011 2:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## calif

Ok.  :Smile: 

Nie widzę jednak nigdzie opisanego tam mojego problemu. Widzę tylko opis konfiguracji, który czytalem już 2 razy. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Jacekalex

Pokaż wynik:

```
qlist -ICUv xorg
```

----------

## SlashBeast

'lspci -v' daj tutaj.

----------

## grzywka18

udev wystartowany ??

----------

## calif

Lspci v

TUTAJ

qlist:

qlist

Proszę o jak najszybszą odpowiedź.

----------

## paluszak

1. Udev powinien być odpalony.

2. Spróbuj dodać VIDEO_CARDS="intel" i przekompilować.

3. Masz wkompilowaną obsługę AGP do jądra, a z lspci widzę, że nie masz AGP. Usuń to z jądra. Może to problem?

----------

